# how to restore E-SYSTEM pc to factory default without CD-rom!!!



## Ceamo123 (Dec 19, 2011)

i am trying to restore my e-system pc to factory default without CD-rom!!! please any help is appreciated!!


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

I couldn't find anything about computers on the E-System web site. Do you know who makes them? Where did you get it?

If it's an eMachine, there should be a prompt at boot about pressing F11.


----------



## cwwozniak (Nov 29, 2005)

Hi Ceamo123, and welcome to TSG,

Check out this old topic for a possible restore method.

http://forums.techguy.org/windows-xp/760867-e-system-3089uk-return-tofactory.html

For future reference, you may want to give a few more details, like the model name/number of the computer, when posting a problem or question.


----------

